# World Record Crappie?



## dog1 (Mar 21, 2009)

There's a pic on all the cell phones around here of a supposedly world record crappie caught on Lake Blackshear.  I'v been to crappie.com and the Cordele Dispatch web sites and can't find anything about it.  They say it weighed 6 lbs., 2 oz.

Have any of your heard anything about this fish?

dog1


----------



## dog1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Heard late this afternoon that the pic was all staged.  Fiqure that, but had to check it out.  dog1


----------



## GABASSMAN (Mar 21, 2009)

Got the same text and was told it was from seminole bunch of leg pullin going on.


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 23, 2009)

I received the pic on my Blackberry and enlarged it. Notice the hook and line.


----------



## Ocmulgee (Mar 23, 2009)

Someone needs to take some photoshop lessons before they try to pull that off again.


----------



## Music Man (Mar 23, 2009)

Mutant fish


----------



## Jranger (Mar 23, 2009)

Ocmulgee said:


> Someone needs to take some photoshop lessons before they try to pull that off again.



For real..., is that a 15/0 worm hook or what?


----------



## christy (Mar 23, 2009)

Look at the right hand, he ain't grabbin nothing but air.


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 23, 2009)

What are yall talking about…..that thing looks real to me?

J/K……that’s a pretty sorry phtoshop job but hey…..it got people talking!


----------



## Trizey (Mar 23, 2009)

Let me be the first to ask....

Was it caught on a BB Booooom?


----------



## Rangerboats (Mar 23, 2009)

If that was a 6 pounder I wouldn't think it would have to be held with two hands like that plus it strecthes from the guys chin to almost his knees!!! Looks more like a 12lber!!


----------



## OldGuyAl (Mar 23, 2009)

6-pounder is a world record?!  Shoot!  I've been throwing those back because they wouldn't fit in the cooler.


----------



## germag (Mar 23, 2009)

I caught one yesterday on 2 lb test line on my ultralight that spit up a shad as big as that fish.


----------

